# Insurance company keeps calling me.



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

A few months ago they wanted a copy of my license, or something. I didn't send it to them because of all this fraud going on in the world. "We need you to call us today." Can't they send it in writing?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Can't they send it in writing?


They should. Have them send you an official request with your policy name and all the relevant info on it.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> They should. Have them send you an official request with your policy name and all the relevant info on it.


So I should call them and say send it in writing?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

June132017 said:


> A few months ago they wanted a copy of my license, or something. I didn't send it to them because of all this fraud going on in the world. "We need you to call us today." Can't they send it in writing?


I'm not sure what insurance company you have. However you should call your agent and ask him/her. If you don't have an agent then you should call your insurance company directly using the number that is on your insurance card.

This request does sound a bit strange because the insurance companies have access to all of the driving license information from the state.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

June132017 said:


> So I should call them and say send it in writing?


I would, or at least verify that the request is valid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


June132017 said:


> A few months ago they wanted a copy of my license, or something. I didn't send it to them because of all this fraud going on in the world. "We need you to call us today." Can't they send it in writing?


 I would call my Agent and have Them get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Definitely verify, sounds like a fishing expedition. I have had anomalies with State Farm years ago. I had a Mazda pickup (B3000, Ford Ranger). I kept getting letters from the state about turning my car tags in because S.F. would randomly and repeatedly decide I had a commercial vehicle and cancel then almost immediately renew.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

June132017 said:


> A few months ago they wanted a copy of my license, or something. I didn't send it to them because of all this fraud going on in the world. "We need you to call us today." Can't they send it in writing?


------------------------
Call them a see what they have to say. If you have an agent, call them and ask what is going on.


----------



## GalaxySuxMan (Sep 21, 2019)

Many years ago my policy was cancelled abruptly without warning, no emails, no letters, NOTHING! I found out only after police pulled me for no insurance. Took months to clear up, had to get solicitors involved and thats when they apologiesed and admitted they where in the wrong and contacted the police to drop the charges. Otherwise it was court for me and 6 points.

Reason? I failed to send them a copy of my license which they suddenly decided they didn't have on file. This was in the U.K. All they did was phone and leave a voice message 'once' which I didn't even know I had active, anywho, all sorted but the grief was not worth it.


----------

